# HoW to dry out oak leaves?



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

As above how do dry out oak leaves and are they poisoness been Reading loads of weird stuff on net.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

The way i always used to use, if i wanted them quickly was to bake them in the oven. If you have a longer time and want to preserve life in them leave them on a window ledge for a few days so they can dry out in the sun. 

Jay


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Cheers mate what's all this i been Reading about them being poisoness they gonna give me a rash?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

In all honestly im not sure. Oak leaves are great at giving leaf eating bugs a treat, and are good for keeping water clean.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I just put them in the oven to dry them out, ive never heard of them being poisonous and ive never developed a rash from using them :hmm:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks mate I have some in my tanks I bought from dartfrog before predryed they never did anything to me but just grabbed sum from woods and googles drying them and came up with poisoness stuff a bit confused now.


----------



## sphynxskin (Feb 6, 2008)

I just stick the ones i collect in the micro for a couple of mins, never had any probs


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks take it il be ok then weird all the random info on google!


----------



## Laguna6 (Feb 23, 2010)

*oak leaves*

I have collected oak leaves for years but i collect the fallen brown leaves not fresh green ones. Its the tannins in the dry brown autumn leaves that is good for your viv, aquarium.
Best these are collected in a wood away from traffic or industry however as the leaves can absorb nasties which will leach out in the viv or aquarium. I have never heard of leaves from clean areas being toxic....especially to humans.
To kill any fungi, mould or bugs that may be on the leaves i place them in a dish and pour over boiling water once cool i rinse them under clean water before allowing them to dry for storage. I have used this in aquariums and now on my frog vivs so far without any problems...... however i would be wary of collecting leaves if you live in the city......

just my contribution !


----------



## Laguna6 (Feb 23, 2010)

*after thought*

*Just as an after thought maybe your google search confuses two plants. The Americans have a poisonous plant know as Poison Oak * Toxicodendron diversilobum, The British oak is _Quercus sp ..... again im no Botanist but just a thought !_






































* White Oak
*_Quercus alba_








​


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok I google oak leaves uk , weird anyways guess there ok was just reading some weird stuff.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Although I live in London the place I collected them from is a wildlife conservation area so leaves should be ok


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

*Almond leaves.*

Just an alternative idea is almond leaves.I got 50 baby almond leaves off amy lin on ebay for £5.00 delivered.They look nice in the viv and have tannins as well.Also, I think you can use magnolia leaves.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks mate I have loads of oak leaves in my dart viva but these are for my emerald giant pill bugs and can't be bothers to pay ESP with postage when I walk past em everyday with my dog!


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> Thanks mate I have loads of oak leaves in my dart viva but these are for my emerald giant pill bugs and can't be bothers to pay ESP with postage when I walk past em everyday with my dog!


Keep us updated on the Pilli's, couldn't of picked a harder sp though, even the milli experts struggle with these.
Not sure if you have seen this, but this is a excellent book on milli's.
www.millipeden.org - Little Creepy Creatures

more pictures here
BUG NATION • View topic - Millipede-Book published :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks mate will do!


----------

